

MRO snaps awesome pic of Curiousity's parachute phase - kghose
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/images/?ImageID=4242

======
ColinWright
Discussion over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4345841>

